# 2 cool photography member picnic



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I think it would be a great idea if all of the members on here could meet up at a big park somewhere in the Houston area for a picnic. It would allow everyone to put a face with a name plus we could exchange tips, ideas and take some pictures. This would be a fairly enexpensive trip other than gas! Far as food, I'm thinking you can just bring something for your self or your family. I remember when my grandmother would make a basket of fried chicken and we would go to the park so I could play. Those were the good times! Everything is so hectic now days, We all deserve a day to just be with family and friends and have a great day. Everyone please post your thoughts and suggestions on this and lets see what we can put together.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Most everyone knows where brazos bend is...


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I was going to suggest that too. That's a favorite here.


----------



## NickelBait (Mar 12, 2008)

It's a great idea. I'm ready to meet and learn from all the folks here!


----------



## oliverweagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Count me in please! (Along with wifey and 6 year old son of course!)


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Once a park is agreed on, a date would be next. What about July 5th? I know alot of us have to work on the 4th  so I was thinking the 5th would be perfect. Gives everyone plenty of time to prepare. Again, input is important.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dang, I'll be out of town that weekend. My wife and I wll be making a road trip to Colorado and on up to Utah and back. That will take up June 26th through July? We really don't have a return date in mind.

That sounds like a great idea, Donnie. We've had gatherings in the past on the TTMB since it's inception in the late '90's but never a photog get-to-gather. Always lots of food, fun and bull at those events.

Just a thought. Even though it is a big park, it will prolly be real crowded that weekend.

Mike


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I didnt think about the park being crowded that weekend. I'm sure something will work out far as a date is concerned. Road trip eh, sounds fun! I got so much stuff lined up the rest of the month...I should have waited to take my vacation lol. I have a R/C race to shoot next weekend. Then on the 24th, I am taking my son to the Toyota Center to watch wrestling and get a bunch of pics. On the 28th, I have another photo shoot to do. Whew! I'm tired already lol.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

The 4th. of July weekend might be a tough time to schedule a get together...many family outings and vacations. I believe you've got a great idea and will be a great success if we have the correct timing / date.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

How about boliver flats at 5am some saturday morning.. (-:}


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

LoL Arlon.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> LoL Arlon.


Ditto!!! LOL.


----------

